# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Νεος Σε αναμονή και ψάξιμο. Λίγη βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη! (αν οχι αναγκαια :-) )

## nemiath

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλός σας βρήκα,

Ενδιαφέρομαι να ξεκινήσω έναν κόμβο (σε πρώτη φάση client). Καθώς είμαι solo και δυστυχως δεν έχω κάποιο
φιλο να ασχοληθώ θα ήθελα λιγη βοήθεια σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό κλπ.
Εχω κανει εγγραφη στους κόμβους και το # μου είναι 19814. Είμαι στην περιοχή Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος δίπλα στον 
αρχαιολογικό χώρο και έχω πολύ καλη οπτική καθως βρίσκομαι σε ανοιχτό σημείο και περίπου στα 25 μέτρα ύψος.
Εχω εντοπίσει τους δύο πιο κοντινους μου κόμβους και τους τους έχω αποστείλει email.
Θα ήθελα κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό καθώς δεν κατάφερα να βρώ ακριβώς τι χρειάζομαι
και πως γίνεται η συνδεσμολογία. Ιδανικά με ενδιαφέρει ολος ο "παθητικός" εξοπλισμος (κεραία) να είναι στην ταράτσα
και ο "ενεργητικός" Router/PC Στο playroom μου που βρίσκεται 3 ορόφους κάτω.
O router ειναι ένας Cisco 1841 με a/b/g καρτα οπότε θα συνδεθώ με το 802.11a. interface για το λινκ.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να με καθοδηγήσει λίγο για το τί ακριβώς χρειάζομαι, προτεινόμενη δοκιμασμένη μάρκα
κλπ. Καθώς βρίσκομαι στο κέντρο η αποσταση μου με τους κοντινότερος κόμβους είναι στα 250 μέτρα και σίγουρα κάτω απο km.
καθώς ασχολούμε με δίκτυα και routing (ισως το καταλάβατε απο τον router) με ενδιαφέρει σε δευτερη φάση να γίνω backbone
οποτε αν πρέπει να υπολογίσω κάτι εξ αρχής που δεν θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο κόστος προκειμένου να είναι ευκολη μια 
αναβάθμιση καλο θα ήταν να με διαφωτήσετε!!

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## radio 623

Καλώς τον. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο φόρουμ. 
Ενδειτικά: http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37615

----------


## akakios

Καλως ορισες και απο εμένα,

Εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ο συμφορουμίτης εδω : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=37552 και θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες.
Για οτιδηποτε αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε.

Απο ιντερνετ εδω : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37552

----------


## nemiath

Παιδια ευχαριστω. Θα τα διαβάσω και θα προχωρίσω ανάλογα.

----------


## nemiath

Βασικά έχω ένα προβληματάκι... Εχω στειλει μέχρι τώρα 3-4 μυνήματα σε κοντινούς κόμβους και ακόμα δεν έχω σημεία ζωής απο κάποιον...
Επίσης προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι σημαίνουν οι πράσινες γραμμές και τι οι μπλέ και και ποιές οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στα κίτρινα Marks με τα Πράσινα.
Συνήθως πόσο καιρό παίρνει να καταφέρεις να συνδεθείς για να φτιάξεις ένα bb? και τέλος το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό ή πρέπει να σου δώσει κλειδί ο κόμβος που
θα καταφέρεις να έρθεις σε επικοινωνια και να πετύχεις link?

----------


## jamesbond

μην το ψάχνεις δεν πρόκειται να βρεις άκρη. 
Ασε που ο εξοπλισμός σου δεν κάνει ειδικά για 802.11α.
Μην χάνεις το χρόνο σου. πάρε μια dsl να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## christopher

Σχετικά με την επικοινωνία με τους γειτονικούς κόμβους χρειάζεται λίγο υπομονή καθώς είναι χόμπι και ο καθένας μπαίνει όποτε μπορεί. Αν αργήσουν πάνω από μήνα επικοινώνησε με πιο μακρινούς κόμβους.

Πράσινες γραμμές: bb links (ένας προς ένα σύνδεση)
Μπλε γραμμές: Σύνδεση client στο AP.
Κίτρινοι κόμβοι: Έχουν bb μόνο
Πράσινοι κόμβοι: Έχουν bb και ΑΡ για σύνδεση πελατών.

Χρόνος για να συνδεθείς: μισή μέρα έως άπειρο. Εξαρτάται από το χρόνο που έχεις και εσύ και ο κόμβος που θα συνδεθείς.

Κλειδί δεν χρειάζεται μόνο σωστές ρυθμίσεις στα μηχανήματα και στις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## xtnd

> μην το ψάχνεις δεν πρόκειται να βρεις άκρη. 
> Ασε που ο εξοπλισμός σου δεν κάνει ειδικά για 802.11α.
> Μην χάνεις το χρόνο σου. πάρε μια dsl να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.


Αυτή είναι η λογική του δικτύου; Να λέμε στα νέα άτομα που θέλουν να συνδεθούν να μην το κάνουν και να πάρουν μια adsl γραμμή; Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον jamesbond.

----------


## radio 623

Πρέπει να πας στην ταράτσα σου και να σκανάρεις τους κόμβους που βρίσκονται κοντά σου και έχουν AP. Μόλις διαπιστώσεις ότι έχεις καλή επαφή με κάποιο AP, δήλωσε την εικονική (ακόμα) σύνδεσή σου στο wind ως client αυτού του κόμβου και ασχολήσου να προμηθευτείς τον εξοπλισμό που επέλεξες. bullet και groove σε b σε συνδυασμό με μια grid ίσως είναι μια καλή αρχή για την περίπτωσή σου.

----------


## nemiath

Ποιος σου είπε ότι συνδεομαι για internet? Συνδεομαι για hobby. Οσον αφορα τον εξοπλισμο δεν νομίζω όποιος μπήκε πρωτη φορα στα φορουμς με το σκεπτικό να σηκώσει κόμβο να είχε έτοιμο τον εξοπλισμο. Συνήθως γίνεται ακριβώς το αντίθετο.
Thanks anyway.

----------


## nemiath

ευχαριστω radio. Σήμερα αγόρασα τον ιστό.. θα μου φύγει η παναγία να το ανεβάσω στην ταράτσα όμως καθοτι διαπίστωσα ότι δεν περνάει απο το κλιμακοστάσιο (4 μέτρα πρασινος γαλβανιζε).  ::  και πρέπει να κάνω τον ταρζαν και να ενοχλήσω γείτονες για να ανεβει μπαλκόνι μπαλκόνι. Η πολυκατοικία μου προσφέρεται γενικώς καθώς είναι στα 30 μέτρα περίπου κα βλέπω όλη την αθήνα.
Το register το έχω κάνει #19814. Για το σκανάρισμα χρειάζομαι εστιασμένο ή απλό laptop ? Q-)
Στον χρόνο που έχω αφιερώσει και με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του xtnd έχω καταλήξει στον εξοπλισμό που θα στήσω πάνω και το πώς μετά θα συνδέσω τον πάνω router με τα cisco μου.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## xtnd

Αν θες έχω μια AirGrid που δεν την έχω βάλει ακόμα στον ιστό της και μπορεί να κάνει scan αλλά είναι στα 5 και όχι στα 2,4 που θες να συνδεθείς (είναι για backbone και όχι για client.) Εμένα πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι να πας για Backbone και όχι για client. Πιο πολλά θα μάθεις από εκεί από το να είσαι ένας απλός client στο δίκτυο.

----------


## akakios

Δεν μας λες και εμας τι σκεφτεσαι για τον εξοπλισμο μήπως εχουμε κατι να σχολιασουμε ή να προτεινουμε? 
Οταν είσαι ετοιμος εχω ελευθερα if αν σε ενδιαφερει.
4μετρο ενω είσαι τοσο ψηλα οσο λες? μηπως δεν χρειάζεται? 
Σκαναρισμα θες να κανεις για ΑΡ ή για ΒΒ?

----------


## nemiath

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε..

σχετικα με τον εξοπλισμο θα παω σε mikrotik μαλλον στο 433g με 2x a/b/g/n και ναι παω για bαckbone.
mikro θα παρει ρευμα με poe και θα πεσει μετα στο cisco μου για το home routing mou fw και λοιπα. μετα απο προταση του xtdn κατεληξα στα grid για πρακτικους λογους. στην ταρατσα μου φυσαει διαολεμενα!!! αυτα νομιζω  :: )

----------


## nemiath

> 4μετρο ενω είσαι τοσο ψηλα οσο λες? μηπως δεν χρειάζεται? 
> Σκαναρισμα θες να κανεις για ΑΡ ή για ΒΒ?


το γυρισα πισω και πηρα 2μετρο ουτος η αλλος. θα το βαλω με επιδαπεδια βαση και συρματα πανω στο δωμα.
φυσικα και με ενδιαφερει το if σου  :: )

----------


## xtnd

Ακάκιε, θα κάνει κάτι σαν αυτό που έχω κάνει εγώ με τις grid και το mikrotik απλά θα μπει και ένα cisco στην μέση για "εκπαιδευτικούς" σκοπούς.
anubis-with-3.jpg

----------


## akakios

Απλα δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο οι grid. Οκ βολευουν για τον αερα, αλλα με ενα 2μετρο ιστο και αντιριδες δεν θα εχει προβλημα με πιατα. Οπως εχει πει και ενας συμφορουμιτης(δεν θυμαμαι ποιος) και στην απεναντι ταρατσα να θες λινκ με πιατο θα το κανεις. 
Δοκιμασμενα σε ενα 2μετρο με 4 πιατα σε εμενα στην πετρουπολη δεν κουναει καθολου(εβαλα και 3 αντιριδες). 
Δεν επιμενω απλα θα προτεινα να αγορασεις 1 grid και 1 πιατο και να συγκρινεις τα αποτελεσματα μονος σου στην πραξη. Χαμενο δεν παει κανενα απο τα δυο αφου ή το κρατας για σκαναρισματα ή το πουλας στις αγγελιες... 
433g ? που το βρηκες αυτο? για ταρατσοπισι δεν σε παιρνει ε? (εχει πλεονεκτηματα & μειονεκτηματα).

----------


## gas

Βλεποντας την φωτο να κανω κανα δυο σχολια.

Επειδη οι grid δεν εχουν και τοσο καλο f/b καλο ειναι να μην τις βαζουμε πλατη με πλατη στο ιδιο υψος αλλα τη μια κατω απο την αλλη και με καποια αποσταση μεταξυ τους.
Εφ'οσον εχεις το RB σε κουτι καταληλο για εξωτερικο χωρο βαλτο πιο ψηλα στον ιστο ωστε να εχεις μικροτερα καλωδια αρα και καλυτερη ληψη.
Χρησιμοποιοντας μαλιστα grid μπορεις να ανεβασεις πιο ψηλα τις κεραιες σου βαζοντας πανω πανω το πιο αδυνατο λινκ. 

Κατα τα αλλα εχεις στηριξει πολυ σωστα με τον ιστο να ακουμπαει κατω και βαζοντας τρια στηριγματα τυπου Μ.

----------


## xtnd

> Βλεποντας την φωτο να κανω κανα δυο σχολια.
> 
> Επειδη οι grid δεν εχουν και τοσο καλο f/b καλο ειναι να μην τις βαζουμε πλατη με πλατη στο ιδιο υψος αλλα τη μια κατω απο την αλλη και με καποια αποσταση μεταξυ τους.
> Εφ'οσον εχεις το RB σε κουτι καταληλο για εξωτερικο χωρο βαλτο πιο ψηλα στον ιστο ωστε να εχεις μικροτερα καλωδια αρα και καλυτερη ληψη.
> Χρησιμοποιοντας μαλιστα grid μπορεις να ανεβασεις πιο ψηλα τις κεραιες σου βαζοντας πανω πανω το πιο αδυνατο λινκ. 
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα εχεις στηριξει πολυ σωστα με τον ιστο να ακουμπαει κατω και βαζοντας τρια στηριγματα τυπου Μ.


Θα αλλάξει λίγο μορφή ο ιστός. Θα μπει 1 μέτρο ακόμα από πάνω και θα μπει πάνω πάνω το AP που δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή και θα αλλάξουν μάλλον και το που κοιτάν οι κεράιες. Απλά αυτές τις μέρες τρέχω με την δουλειά και δεν έχω προλάβει να ανέβω ταράτσα.

----------


## nemiath

Εμενα ο μόνος μου ενδιασμός είναι ο αέρας. Επειδη υπάρχουν μέρες εδώ που πετάς κανονικά (είναι ανοιχτό λόγο πάρκου και πιάνει κάτι απίστευτα ρευματα)
φοβάμαι μην πρέπει λόγο αντίστασης να κοιμάμαι με το ένα μάτι ανοιχτό. Μπορώ να βάλω χαμιλά ένα πιάτο και ψηλά 1 Grid. επίσης επειδή έγραφα απο iphone πριν
δεν θυμόμουν τον τύπο. Είναι RB433 GL . και έχει gigabit eth πάνω.
http://www.mikrotik-store.eu/en/Mikr...rBOARD-RB433GL

Αν πάω σε πιάτο (5gh) πιο προτείνετε?
Λογικά το Σαβαττοκύριακο θα εγκαταστήσω τον Ιστό.

Όσον αφορά το PC δεν είναι θέμα αν με παίρνει η όχι αλλα τα pc όπως γνωρίζεις είναι high maintenance +cost.
Εχουν κινητά μέρη, Έχουν θέμα με την θερμοκρασία κλπ και για την ώρα δεν βλέπω γιατι να παιδευτώ  :: 
Εξαλου θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τα mikrotik μιας και πάω και για το CCNA - Wireless σύντομα και θα μπορώ να τα 
χρησιμοποιήσω αν τα μάθω και σε freelatzes hassle free Q-)

----------


## xtnd

Gibertini OP80L @ http://www.hellasdigital.gr/gibertini-op80l-en-el.html αλλά θα χρειαστείς και feeder.

----------


## JB172

80άρι πιάτο Gibertini αλουμινίου (περίπου στα 25 ευρώ) ή αιδερένιο (περίπου στα 19 ευρώ) έχει και η Πανηλεκτρονική, Σκρα 39 και Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα. Τηλ. 210 95 65 298.
Αν πας, πες ότι το θες για το ασύρματο δίκτυο.

----------


## akakios

> 80άρι πιάτο Gibertini αλουμινίου (περίπου στα 25 ευρώ) ή αιδερένιο (περίπου στα 19 ευρώ) έχει και η Πανηλεκτρονική, Σκρα 39 και Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα. Τηλ. 210 95 65 298.
> Αν πας, πες ότι το θες για το ασύρματο δίκτυο.


 ::

----------


## xtnd

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το λινκ το πήρα από το θέμα του φίλου tsatasou και το έδωσα εδώ. Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση σε κάποιο κατάστημα.

----------


## JB172

Μην ανησυχείς. Απλά παραθέτουμε τα καταστήματα με τιμές για να ξέρουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.

----------


## xtnd

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχουν τα παρακάτω διαθέσιμα για τον κόμβο που θα στηθεί:
*Αστέρας Ιστού (x1)
Σφιγκτήρας Ιστού Μικρός (x1)
Συρματόσχοινο Φ4 Γαλβανιζέ (x20m)
Σφιγκτήρας Συρματόσχοινου 05mm Γαλβανιζέ (x12)
Εντατήρας 10mm Γαλβανιζέ (x3)
Ναυτικό Κλειδί 06mm Γαλβανιζέ (x3)*

Απλά τα πήρα αλλά δεν υπήρχε λόγος να μπουν.

----------


## romias

Καιρό έχει να κουνηθεί κάτι στην περιοχή.
Αν σοβαρευτεις και θες bb υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον #14384,γύρνα πιάτο προς τα κει.Kαι ένα απ τον akakios εδεσες.
Εχεις και πμ.

----------


## akakios

> Αν σοβαρευτεις και θες bb υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον #14384,*γύρνα πιάτο προς τα κει*.


Grid εννοεις... χιχιχιχι

----------


## nemiath

Στα αγοράζω  ::  Θα τα ψωνιζα ουτος η άλλος. Θα πρέπει τωρα να πάρω:

Βύσμα Κελύφους Μ08 Γάντζος-Κρίκος (x3)
Βάση για τον ιστό και ψιλικοκο (σιλικόνες κλπ)
Μόλις τελειώσω με την υποδομή προχωράμε στα επόμενα. Καθώς το budget 
είναι διαθέσιμο μπορώ σε 15 - 20 μέρες tops να το έχω έτοιμο.
Παρεπιπτώντως έχει κανεισ n κάρτες να κάνουμε καμια υπέρβαση?  :: 
η γίνομαι απληστος πολύ γρήγορα ? χεχε

----------


## akakios

Και καρτουλες Ν εχουμε και ορεξη εχουμε.....

----------


## nemiath

αυτα ειναι... ηρθα στο σωστο "μαγαζι"!!

----------


## JB172

Αν βάλεις πιάτο και θες να πας σε Ν μέχρι 270 Mbps (προϋποθέτει να έχει ανάλογο εξοπλισμό ο απέναντι κόμβος), στείλε μήνυμα από το forum στον nvak για να προμηθευτείς feeder με διπλό μονόπολο (οριζόντια και κάθετη πόλωση). Σε τέτοιο feeder θα χρειαστείς 2 pigtails και 2 καλώδια, σε μία ασύρματη κάρτα. πχ. mikrotik r52nM http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/minipc...ipci-card.html

----------


## nemiath

Δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα αν θα πάω σε εργοστασιακό ή custom feeder! Εξαρτάται απο τιμή, εγγύηση, στεγανοποίηση, specs κλπ
Θα το έχω υπόψη μου πάντως. Ευχαριστώ. Για καρτα σε αυτές έχω καταλήξει.

----------


## JB172

Η καλύτερη στεγανοποίηση σε custom feeders γίνεται αν βάλεις το πιάτο ανάποδα. ::

----------


## akakios

DNMA-92 με απλο feeder (για αρχη).
Ξεκινα το στησιμο και υπαρχουν λυσεις για ολες τις αποριες και πειραματισμους.

----------


## nemiath

Καλημέρα και καλή πρωτομαγιά! 
Ερώτησεις:
1) Η DNMA-92 είναι καλύτερη απο την Mikrotik καρτα? (Δεν με πειράζει το κόστος +- 15 ευρώ.
2) Πια η διαφορά απλού με διπλού feeder? Καθως τώρα τα μαθαίνω θα ήθελα λίγο διαφωτισμό. Ισχύει πάλι το
παραπάνω. Αν είναι να παρω μονο και να πρέπει μετα να το αναβαθμίσω καλύτερα να πάρω μια και έξω το διπλο... (λέω τώρα).
εκτός και αν η τιμή είναι διπλάσια και μου βγαίνει μεγάλη διαφορά.

----------


## manol01

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή Πρωτομαγιά και καλό μήνα, τι να πω και γω που έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό εδω και ένα εξάμηνο το λιγότερο, και δεν μπορω να κανω link ::

----------


## akakios

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή Πρωτομαγιά και καλό μήνα, τι να πω και γω που έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό εδω και ένα εξάμηνο το λιγότερο, και δεν μπορω να κανω link


μην περιμένεις να σου χτυπησει καποιος την πορτα και να σου πει '' θες να συνδεθεις? '' 
Βλεπω πολλους ασυνδετους στην περιοχη σου. κανε συνδεσεις με αυτους και μετα θα βρείτε εξόδους προς το δικτυο. 
Υπάρχει π.χ. ο ysam5 (#9780) που μπορει να σας συνδεσει.
Καλη συνεχεια.  ::

----------


## manol01

σε όλους εχω στειλει σχετικό mail το μονο που μου μενει τωρα ειναι να πάω πόρτα πόρτα. Εν τω μεταξύ όλοι όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι στην περιοχή μου παίρνουν από τον Rwesk_home στον Αγ. Στεφανο που διαχειριστής κόμβου φαίνεται ο Electronios που εδώ και καιρό δεν έχει δώσει σημεία ζωής. Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής μαζευτίκαμε όλοι έδω μιας και μας ενώνει το ίδιο χόμπυ  ::

----------


## nemiath

> Αν βάλεις πιάτο και θες να πας σε Ν μέχρι 270 Mbps (προϋποθέτει να έχει ανάλογο εξοπλισμό ο απέναντι κόμβος), στείλε μήνυμα από το forum στον nvak για να προμηθευτείς feeder με διπλό μονόπολο (οριζόντια και κάθετη πόλωση). Σε τέτοιο feeder θα χρειαστείς 2 pigtails και 2 καλώδια, σε μία ασύρματη κάρτα. πχ. mikrotik r52nM http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/minipc...ipci-card.html



Εστειλα μύνημα στον περιβόητο nvak και περιμένω  ::  Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση.

----------


## tritsako

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλός σας βρήκα,
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να ξεκινήσω έναν κόμβο (σε πρώτη φάση client). Καθώς είμαι solo και δυστυχως δεν έχω κάποιο
> φιλο να ασχοληθώ θα ήθελα λιγη βοήθεια σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό κλπ.
> Εχω κανει εγγραφη στους κόμβους και το # μου είναι 19814. Είμαι στην περιοχή Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος δίπλα στον 
> αρχαιολογικό χώρο και έχω πολύ καλη οπτική καθως βρίσκομαι σε ανοιχτό σημείο και περίπου στα 25 μέτρα ύψος.
> Εχω εντοπίσει τους δύο πιο κοντινους μου κόμβους και τους τους έχω αποστείλει email.
> Θα ήθελα κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό καθώς δεν κατάφερα να βρώ ακριβώς τι χρειάζομαι
> και πως γίνεται η συνδεσμολογία. Ιδανικά με ενδιαφέρει ολος ο "παθητικός" εξοπλισμος (κεραία) να είναι στην ταράτσα
> ...



Καλός ήρθες στην παρέα μας.  ::

----------


## nemiath

ευχαριστώ  ::  Κυριακή έχω τα πρώτα μαστορέματα. Με την συμμετοχή του xtnd και ίσως και του ακάκιου, ua σικώσουμε τον ιστό. Ολα τα parts εκτός απο τις κεραίες έχουν παραγγελθεί.
το configuration έχει ώς εξής:

Ιστός: "πράσινος" υδραυλικός γαλβανιζέ σωλίνας 40mm 2 μέτρων. (είμαι στα 25+ μέτρα ύψος οπώτε δεν χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερο και φυσάει και πολύ)
Ενισχυμένη βάση γαλβανιζέ.
Συρματόσκοινα με ούπα μπετού. Χ3 και εντατήρες για να μην κουνιέται καθόλου.
Οι απαραίτητη μόνωση με σιλικόνες, εποξικά, κλπ.
Κουτί αλουμινίου εξωτερικού χώρου. (Gold Alubox Outdoor Case IP66 4x Antennas)
Καλώδιο UTP cat 6 or 7 Outdoor.

Στα ενεργά..

router: RB/433GL MikroTik Routerboard (Level 5)
wifi: DNMA-92 Winston Neweb Χ 2
N male to N male Jumper Cable, 400 type 1 Meter x4
U.FL/MHF to N-Type Bulkhead 25 cm x4
Mikrotik PoE gigabit Injector
Feeder 5Ghz By Nvak double Polarity x 2
Dish: Gibertini OP80L
Power Supply: 24V 2amps.

Αυτα αν δεν μου διαφέυγει κάτι.
Οπως Καταλαβατε Το ΒΒ έχει σαν στόχο να συνδεθει με 802.11n  ::

----------


## tritsako

> ευχαριστώ  Κυριακή έχω τα πρώτα μαστορέματα. Με την συμμετοχή του xtnd και ίσως και του ακάκιου, ua σικώσουμε τον ιστό. Ολα τα parts εκτός απο τις κεραίες έχουν παραγγελθεί.
> το configuration έχει ώς εξής:
> 
> Ιστός: "πράσινος" υδραυλικός γαλβανιζέ σωλίνας 40mm 2 μέτρων. (είμαι στα 25+ μέτρα ύψος οπώτε δεν χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερο και φυσάει και πολύ)
> Ενισχυμένη βάση γαλβανιζέ.
> Συρματόσκοινα με ούπα μπετού. Χ3 και εντατήρες για να μην κουνιέται καθόλου.
> Οι απαραίτητη μόνωση με σιλικόνες, εποξικά, κλπ.
> Κουτί αλουμινίου εξωτερικού χώρου. (Gold Alubox Outdoor Case IP66 4x Antennas)
> Καλώδιο UTP cat 6 or 7 Outdoor.
> ...


Ωραίος!!! Καλά και πολλά links  ::

----------


## akakios

Ελπίζω να μην γινω κομματια το Σαββατο για να ξυπνήσω Κυριακη πρωι και να περάσω...
Το κινητο μου το εχεις. Αν σου λειπει κατι και δεν εχω ερθει πες μου μηπως και το εχω να στο φερω..

----------


## nemiath

Μπορείς να γίνεις όσο κομμάτια θέλεις γιατι πιθανότατα να το κάνουμε κυριακή κατα της 5  :: 
Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο μόλις έχω νέα απο τον θοδωρη.

----------


## xtnd

Πιστεύω ότι τα πράγματα έχουν μαζευτεί όλα. Είδες να λείπει τίποτε άλλο για την εγκατάσταση του ιστού;

----------


## akakios

Όλα μια χαρά τοποθετηθηκαν.
Θελει γωνιες για πιατα και εξτρα σφικτηρακια (πιο χοντρα) για τις αντιριδες.

edit: σημειωνω απουσια σημερα....  ::

----------


## xtnd

> Όλα μια χαρά τοποθετηθηκαν.
> Θελει γωνιες για πιατα και εξτρα σφικτηρακια (πιο χοντρα) για τις αντιριδες.
> 
> edit: σημειωνω απουσια σημερα....


Μακάρι να μπορούσα να ήμουν εκεί... αλλά είμαι στην δουλειά και εξυπηρετώ κόσμο... Αν θέλει γωνίες για τα πιάτα έχει ένα μαγαζί κοντά στο σπίτι μου με 14 ευρώ την μία. Μπορώ να του πάρω.Άντε να έρθει και το RouterBoard να πάρει ζωή ο κόμβος...

----------


## akakios

Παντως ας απαντησει και ο ιδιοκτητης να μας πει για το αποτελεσμα. 
Ανησυχεί ακόμα για τον αέρα? Εγω πιστεύω οτι 4-6 πιατα τα βαζει ΑΝΕΤΑ!!!!! 
Δεν μασαει ο ιστος...

----------


## xtnd

> Παντως ας απαντησει και ο ιδιοκτητης να μας πει για το αποτελεσμα. 
> Ανησυχεί ακόμα για τον αέρα? Εγω πιστεύω οτι 4-6 πιατα τα βαζει ΑΝΕΤΑ!!!!! 
> Δεν μασαει ο ιστος...


Το παράπονο μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία φωτογραφία.  ::

----------


## nemiath

Βαζω ανετα και το πιατο που ειχαν στο vilabaho με την τεραστια παεγια. Ο ιστος δεν κουνάει με τίποτα. Τώρα είμαι σε αναμονή για το ενεργο μου  :: 
Photos μολις στηθεί όλο το configuration hehe.

----------


## xtnd

Άντε σιγά σιγά μετά το link σου να βγάλουμε και καμοιά υπηρεσία.

----------


## nemiath

Ηρθε το router στο ταχυδρομείο. Αυριο πάω να παραλαβω το κτηνάκι !-)
Βρήκα και καλώδιο 5e outdoor. Μείναν τα custom feeder και είμαι έτοιμος.

----------


## xtnd

Άντε σιγά σιγά να ξεκινάμε...

----------


## nemiath

> Άντε σιγά σιγά να ξεκινάμε...


photo.JPG

Ο ιστός με το ένα πιάτο. Είναι ακόμα υπο κατασκευή.

----------


## xtnd

Τελικά γωνίες για τα πιάτα θα βάλεις ή όχι;

----------


## nemiath

Nai exei enas ksadelfos mou magazi. tha tis exw aurio. Aurio pairnw ta teleutaia pragmata kai menoun meta mono ta feeder.

----------


## xtnd

Άντε..... και μην γράφεις με Greeklish...

----------


## akakios

Pes toy ta..... oxi greeklish....

μαλλον θα ''καταληξει'' με πολλα link οποτε οι γωνιες ειναι απαραιτητες...

----------


## xtnd

> Pes toy ta..... oxi greeklish....


Θα παρακαλούσα να μην γράφουμε με φραγκολεβαντίνικα.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nemiath

Γκρρρρρρ (γνωστο και ως grrr εις τα ξενικά)

----------


## nemiath

photo.JPG

Photo Update.  ::  Τοποθετήθηκαν όλα εκτός απο τα feeder. Συνδεθηκε το PoE και όλα είναι μια χαρά. Επίσης σεταρίστηκε RIP ανάμεσα στον Cisco και τον Mikrotik. Ενδεχομένως όταν
πάρω το class C και σηκωθει το BGP, να αφαιρέσω το RIP και να τρέξω BGP μέχρι το Cisco Μου

----------


## tritsako

Ωραίος, Θα πρέπει επίσης να υπολογίσεις ότι, ανάλογα με τα link που θα κάνεις, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να γύρεις κι άλλο τα πιάτα και να βλέπου κι άλλο προς τα κάτω. Έχεις χώρο στον ιστό να το κάνεις αυτό?
Θα το δεις στην πορεία.

----------


## nemiath

Εχω και αλλι γωνια να του βάλω αν χρειαστει. το μόνο πρόβλημα που ενδέχεται να αντιμετωπίσω είναι το μήκός του καλωδίου. Πηρα του ενός μέτρου και είναι λίγο οριακά τα πράγματα.

----------


## JB172

Τα λεπτά λευκά δεματικά που έχεις βάλει είναι της πλάκας. Θα καούν από τον ήλιο και θα σπάσουν. Βάλε πιο φαρδιά και μαύρα ή ακόμα καλύτερα βάλε λαστιχοταινία.

----------


## nemiath

Ναι το έχω υπόψη μου απλα δεν είχα μαυρα όταν το έφτιαχνα. Το πιο πιθανό ειναι να του βάλω χάλκινο καλώδιο στριμενο που δεν τηα χαλασει ποτε.

----------


## nemiath

Και ναι επιτέλους είμαι έτοιμος. Ενα ευχαριστώ στον nvak για τα υπέροχα διπλά feeder (θα δούμε και τις μετρήσεις τι κατεβάζουν). Ανεβάζω και μια photo. Το ένα πιάτο έπιασε ήδη το link που θα συνδεθεί και έπεται συνέχεια. το δέυτερο εχει γυρίσει προς την σωστη μεριά αλλα μένουν ρυθμίσεις εκατέροθεν. Ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν (φυσικά και πνευματικα). Διάβασα κάποια πράγματα για παρακμή του δικτύου και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ξαναζωντανέψει γιατι έρχονται δύσκολες μέρες. Επίσης οι ασύρματες τεχνολογίες είναι στην ακμή τους. Cya online. Όλο και κάποια υπηρεσία θα σηκώσω σιγα σιγα... (τα καλωδια μπορει να φαινονται χυμα αλλα δεν ειναι και δεν κουνιούνται.)quasar.jpg

----------


## xtnd

Ελπίζω να περάσεις και μία βόλτα από το meeting.

----------

